# Pipeweed Pipes



## Ragnarok (Jan 1, 2002)

Im making some! Big ones, that go down to your ankles. (Well, for Hobbits at least.) Its gonna be hard, but I have access to all the tools at a hardware store specifically for wood. (The name is Woodworkers Warehouse)

I hope the first one comes out good, because Ill make more and sell them! It will be a bit of a project, but would anyone want one if I can make them well enough? Theyll be fit for the finest leaf of Southfarthing!


----------



## The Phony Pope (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm not old enough to smoke


----------



## Beorn (Jan 1, 2002)

My question is, when you are old enough, will you do it?

(Asha-another thing different on this friggin island. At 13, there are kids who smoke cigarettes)


----------



## The Phony Pope (Jan 1, 2002)

Well, uh... probably not


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Jan 1, 2002)

I have one that I got in main the opening week......


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 1, 2002)

*Pipes are sweet*

How cool are pipes in the movie. Ill have one if you are able to make em ragarnok.


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 1, 2002)

Ill try to make a variety. For shapes, sizes, types of wood. So I can have a price range. Smaller the size, simpler the shape, and more common the wood would be the cheapest.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 1, 2002)

*Pipes*

Will you put pictures of what they all look like on the internet and an explanation on wood and style carvings etc?


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Jan 3, 2002)

*Listen to me!*

I've been smoking since I was 9 f$#ing years old (steadilly since I was 12). If I could take it all back I would.

I am addicted, I cannot quit (and I've quit hard drugs, pot, alcohol, and coffee).

No matter what you see in movies, friends, family, ads, whatever. DONT!!

And the biggest reason not to is it does affect your sex drive and virility. If you don't mind trading that off for smoking than do it but your nuts.

There are 1,000 reasons NOT to smoke.

I can not think of a single reason to smoke.

Do any of you remember Yule Brenner?

Remember his dying wishes?

LOTR was written when smoking was not considered (or proven) such a health risk as it is today.

I smoke. I am an IDIOT for smoking!!!

Please don't be an idiot as well.

JoA

(if you really want to smoke something smoke pot. It has been proven (by the World Health Organization & other reputable/non-govt. funded research groups) to be far less detrimental to one's health (in fact hardly at all). It is very easy to quit when you get sick of the habit too!)


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 3, 2002)

Sorry about your addiction, but I want to make the pipes for decoration.


----------



## menchu (Jan 3, 2002)

Just one fact: when you're healthy, the capacity of your lungs is as big as a whole swimming pool. The more you smoke, the smaller it keeps getting in time...
and it's really sad seeing people trying to get to inhale a simple breath.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 3, 2002)

Most of us arent intending to smoke them though. they are for decorations, and maybe waking people with them.


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 4, 2002)

So how much will you sell them for?


----------



## syongstar (Jan 4, 2002)

*pipe smoking*

Only stupid people smoke tabacco because of the dangers, pipe weed would probably be wild european lettace nicknamed lettace opuim because its relaxing(its legal you can get it at Riverdale Organics in maryland)I like to smoke mugwort because if the energy> When you have a cough smoke a pipe of Mullin and it clears it up better than any medicine I've found.If you like tabacco and have not heard of the Cjherokee tale of tabacco send me a note


----------



## Halasían (Jun 16, 2006)

So Ragnarok, did you ever get into the pipe-making business?


----------

